# ipfw+gif+dummynet?



## Wes Santee (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm currently using pf(4)+altq(4) on FreeBSD 11 for firewall+traffic shaping.  I've added a 6in4 tunnel that is configured via gif(4).  I'm trying to add traffic shaping to the gif tunnel, but pf complains that altq over gif is unsupported.

Is traffic shaping over gif supported with ipfw(8)+dummynet(4)?


----------

